# Naturteich ohne Technik, Folie oder Fische



## Optimist (14. Mai 2017)

Bin bei der Suche nach Informationen auf dieses Forum gestoßen und möchte unseren Teich vor- und zur Diskussion stellen. Hallo zusammen!

Wir haben einen idyllischen Garten von ca. 750 m² gekauft den wir insgesamt als Naturgarten gestalten wollen. Ein Waldgarten, keine Chemie, möglichst viele ökologische Nischen... da kommt man natürlich zwangsläufig zu einem Teich.
Da wir lehmigen Boden haben besteht m. E. eine gute Chance auf Folie oder andere Hilfsmittel zu verzichten, so ist der Plan im Moment. Leider gibt es keinen richtigen Zufluss, Verluste müssten wir durch gespeichertes Regenwasser ausgleichen.
Als Platz für den Teich kam aus Platzgründen nur eine Ecke auf der untersten von 3 Ebenen in Frage, abgesehen von der Hanglage aber gar kein schlechter Platz (Sonne und Schatten, ein bisschen zu viel Laub aber nicht in Windrichtung).
Die Größe ist durch den Bebauungsplan auf 10m² begrenzt, deswegen (und wegen der Hanglage) ist als Tiefe 0,8 - 1m möglich.
Natürlich habe ich mir das als Garten- und Teichneuling nicht vorher überlegt sondern einfach mal los gegraben; erst nur als kleinen Froschteich, zwischendurch wollte ich dort mal Angeln, letzten Endes soll nur ein relativ dichter Teich entstehen der dann sich selbst überlassen wird (mit den nötigen Pflegemaßnahmen).
So sieht das ganze im Moment aus:

 
Links am Hang soll aus den Steinen (habe einen riesigen Haufen davon ausgegraben, von Hand übrigens) eine Trockenmauer entstehen. Wie hoch der Teich wird hängt davon ab wie hoch ich den Damm auf der rechten Seite bauen kann / will.
Für den Damm habe ich einen ca. 20 cm tiefen Graben ausgehoben, verdichtet und einen Kern aus Lehm eingefüllt und verdichtet (bisher auch nur von Hand, Maschine kommt wahrscheinlich noch).
Die mit Wasser gefüllte Tiefzone ist ca. 30 cm tief mit Wasser gefüllt; nicht ganz mit Absicht. Nachdem der Boden mit selbstgemachten Lehmplatten ausgelegt und verdichtet war wollte ich wissen ob er dicht ist...und er ist dicht. 300l Wasser waren auch nach einer Woche fast unverändert, jetzt dichte ich nach und nach von der Mitte her ab und fülle zum Test auf, momentan sind das etwa 600l. Sicher nicht die cleverste Vorgehensweise aber hat sich halt so ergeben. Die Zone ist ein steiles Loch mit ca. 2m Durchmesser.

Im Vordergrund (zur Hälfte unter einem Steinhaufen begraben weil mir die Lagerfläche ausgeht) soll noch eine Sumpfzone mit 10 - 20 cm Tiefe entstehen die bereits vom Dammkern eingerahmt ist. Ansonsten ist die Form so fertig, lediglich das linke Ufer wird noch niedriger / flacher gestaltet sobald die Mauer gebaut ist.
Vom Niveau des Damms aus betrachtet ist die Tiefe im Moment etwa 60cm, 80 sind angedacht, aber wenn der Damm passend aussieht gebe ich mich auch mit weniger zufrieden. Wasserstand wird dann über einen Mönch a la Sepp Holzer geregelt.
Wir haben tatsächlich vor keine Fische einzusetzen, eventuell zum Start einige wenige Pflanzen (zur Reinigung / Sauerstoffversorgung) und den Teich dann sich selbst zu überlassen. Ich übe im Moment noch geduldig zu sein...mal schauen wie lange der Vorsatz hält.

Der Hang den die Trockenmauer halten soll besteht zu einem großen Teil aus Lehm, ebenso der Boden in dem der Teich gegraben wurde. Die jetzt sichtbaren Flächen werden entsteint, verdichtet, mit dem Lehm vom Hang bedeckt, verdichtet...usw. Da das Wasser in der Mitte mit schlechterem Material schon extrem dicht hält bin ich zuversichtlich dass das funktioniert. Lediglich das händische Nachfüllen per Schlauch (aus dem Regentank) könnte bei zu hohen Verlusten lästig werden.

 
Damit man ein Vorstellung von der Steinmenge bekommt: das Trampolin ist 3,10, der Holzstapel (kommt noch weg) so 1,30 hoch. Steinreich!

 
Blich von einem noch zu bauenden Sitzplatz auf Teich, Mauer, Waldgarten und Hütte.

 
Und umgekehrt.

Bin gespannt wie weit ich mich da aus dem Fenster lehne und für Anregungen dankbar bzw. für Fragen offen!

Gruß

T.


----------



## mitch (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo T.
das wird ein ambitioniertes Projekt.



Optimist schrieb:


> Die Größe ist durch den Bebauungsplan auf 10m² begrenzt


wie das  das ist ned grade viel.

Ich würde mal den Sommer abwarten wie sich das mit dem Wasser einpendelt, denn so ein Lehmteich kann auch mal schnell leer sein wenn es zu wenig Niederschläge gibt.

Pflanzenbeschreibungen findest du hier ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/categories/pflanzen.210/


----------



## Optimist (15. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> wie das  das ist ned grade viel.


So sieht das der Bebauungsplan vor. Das Grundstück ist als Gartenhausgebiet ausgewiesen und der Plan ist auch an anderer Stelle ein bisschen geizig^^. Zum Ausgleich darf das Haus einen Keller und einen Holzofen samt Kamin haben.

Danke für den Hinweis auf die Pflanzenliste, bin noch am überlegen ob ich an der Stelle eingreifen oder mich ganz raus halten soll.
Trocken im Sommer? Falls der Teich nicht dicht genug wird muss halt Folie rein. Dicht genug würde m.E. heißen dass ich die Verluste nachfüllen kann. 1000 Liter als Ausgleichsbehälter sollte reichen, oder mit wie viel Verdunstung muss ich rechnen?

Gruß

T


----------



## Daufi (15. Mai 2017)

Moin T,
wie heist Du eigentlich, ist dann schon etwas persönlicher.
Selbst wenn er dicht ist, sind 1000l nicht viel,
bei uns sind knapp 25m3 Wasser drin und das schwankt im Sommer schon mal so um 15-20cm.
Allerdings füllen wir so gut wie nie nach, dann ist das halt so. Allerdings würde ich auf jeden Fall probieren tiefer zu kommen.
1m ist nicht viel, und ich glaube nicht dass jemand kommt und nachmisst. Ich wollte auch nur 1,20m und bin dann letztlich auf 1,70 gelandet. Größer machen geht immer, aber bei der Tiefe bedeutet das ja immer leermachen...
Ich weis nicht aus welcher Region du kommst, aber beim richtigen langen Winter kann es auch schon mal tiefer durchfrieren.
Gruß Arne


----------



## Optimist (15. Mai 2017)

Daufi schrieb:


> Moin T,
> wie heist Du eigentlich, ist dann schon etwas persönlicher.



Torsten, sorry, Gewohnheit.
Erst mal das bauliche: Hier im Südwesten misst jemand nach...die 10 m² sind fix, daher auch die Tiefe. Wegen mir würde ich tiefer gehen, ist aber nicht ohne weiteres machbar. Nach langer Recherche scheint mir 80 cm ohne Fischbesatz vernünftig, aber da gehen die Meinungen auseinander.
Ich rechne mit folgendem zum Thema Verdunstung (Teich 100% dicht, nicht realistisch aber es geht mal nur um Verdunstung):
Aus einer Rasenfläche verdunstet bei ungünstigsten Umständen (volle Sonne, heiß, ungünstiger Wind) 8 Liter pro Tag und m² (Quelle kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen, da wollte jemand gegen Rasen hetzen, scheint mir also auf keinen Fall zu wenig). Von diesen Verhältnissen bin ich weit entfernt, aber um großzügig zu rechnen nehme ich mal 4l pro Tag und m². Macht 40 Liter Pro Tag, 400 in 10 Tagen, 1200 im Monat.
Als ungünstigen Fall sehe ich eine Hitzeperiode von 14 Tagen ohne Niederschlag (absoluter Extremwert, bei Hitze gibt es irgendwann Gewitter), da verdunsten also 500 - 600l. Wenn ich da nicht gerade im Urlaub bin kann ich alle 2-3 Tage nachfüllen, 1000l erscheinen mir ausreichend. Unter normalen Umständen haben wir hier im Sommer 80 mm Regen / Monat. Das sind allein im Teich 800l Wasser. Verdunstung scheint mir also ein lösbares Problem zu sein, die Sache hängt doch mehr daran wie dicht der Teich ist.

Dichtigkeit teste ich im Moment, die Tiefzone ist bei 450l Füllung (25 cm) 99% dicht. Wie gesagt, wenn ich keinen ähnlichen Wert erreichen kann macht der Teich eventuell keinen Sinn ohne zusätzliche Abdichtung (Folie, Ton, Bentonit/Hydrosil, ...), als Ökosystem-Feature im Garten ist es aber u. U. gar nicht so wild wenn er mal trocknet. Ich muss es mir tatsächlich mal anschauen, aber deine Verluste von 15-20 cm (welche Fläche?) wären bei mir 2000l, das kommt mir sehr viel vor.


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2017)

Moin Torsten,
Ich kann nur von meinem Folienteich sprechen bei 50 Quadratmeter sind da am Tag mit etwas Pech schnell 1000 Liter verdunstet. Also wären das bei deinen 10qm gerne 200 Liter am Tag.
Dazu kommt die fehlende Kapilarsperre und sich somit alle Pflanzen aus dem Umfeld schnell bedienen.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo Torsten,

interessantes und schönes Projektt hast du da geplant.
Verdunstung ist bei Wind, Sonne und Hitze in der Tat ein enormer Faktor, wobei sich eine Gewässeroberfläche und eine Rasenfläche natürlich nicht vergleichen lassen, weil Pflanzen Wasser aktiv "ausschwitzen", also über die Wurzeln aus dem Boden holen und über die Blätter "ausatmen". Andererseits hast du bei einem flachen Gewässer natürlich eine schnelle Erwärmung und je nach Beschattung, WIndverhältnissen und die bereits von René erwähnte Kapillarfunktion von angrenzender Erde mit Vegetation, kann gut sein, dass dein Gewässer periodisch trocken fallen wird.
Aber: bei einem reinen Naturteich ist das ja eigentlich egal, oder? Kommt also eher darauf an, was du willst. Das Artenspektrum deines Gewässer wird sich auf jeden Fall nach den gegebenen Verhältnissen richten, belebt wird der Teich also so oder so. Für manche Amphibien, __ Unken z.B. sind Gewässer die relativ pflanzenarm sind, aber sich schnell erwärmen interessanter als tiefe kühle.
Und dann könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass der tiefer gelegene Teil der Wiese durch den schweren Boden zu manchen Zeiten eh eine ziemlich nasse Wiese sein wird. Dein Teich wäre also dann eines der tieferen "Wasserlöcher" das langsamer "austrocknet als der Rest.


----------



## Optimist (15. Mai 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> interessantes und schönes Projektt hast du da geplant.


Danke Beate!


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Kapillarfunktion von angrenzender Erde mit Vegetation, kann gut sein, dass dein Gewässer periodisch trocken fallen wird.


Das ist doch mal ein interessantes Thema: Wie sieht eine möglichst gute Kapillarsperre bei einem Lehmteich aus? Keine ist sicher nicht ganz richtig, eben keine so gute wie sie mit Folie möglich wäre...


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Aber: bei einem reinen Naturteich ist das ja eigentlich egal, oder?


An sich ja, würde nur lieber nachfüllen damit der Lehm nicht reißt und undicht wird. Eine gewisse Wassermenge muss m.E. immer im Teich bleiben damit der Lehm feucht bleibt, oder kann man das Reißen auf andere Art verhindern?


Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Kommt also eher darauf an, was du willst. Das Artenspektrum deines Gewässer wird sich auf jeden Fall nach den gegebenen Verhältnissen richten, belebt wird der Teich also so oder so.


Das würde mir völlig ausreichen, die Frage ist (s.o.) eben ob das funktioniert oder ob ich jeden Herbst den Teich neu abdichten muss.

Übrigens: http://www.hausgarten.net/gartentei...legen-pflege/gartenteich-verliert-wasser.html

Zitat: "Laut Deutschem Wetterdienst sind Schwankungen von 1mm 1 Liter pro m² im Monat normal. Das bedeutet für einen mittelgroßen Teich von 2 m Tiefe, dass im Juli etwa 140 Liter Wasser im Monat verdunsten."

Ich war mit meiner Schätzung wohl viel zu großzügig, warum verlieren eure Folienteiche so viel Wasser?


----------



## mitch (15. Mai 2017)

hi Torsten,

schau mal da nach wegen der Verdunstung
http://www.dwd.de/DE/fachnutzer/landwirtschaft/2_agrarwetter/_node.html    ==> Agrarmeteorologische Situation ==> Verdunstung


----------



## Optimist (15. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> hi Torsten,
> 
> schau mal da nach wegen der Verdunstung
> http://www.dwd.de/DE/fachnutzer/landwirtschaft/2_agrarwetter/_node.html    ==> Agrarmeteorologische Situation ==> Verdunstung


Hi Mitch,

Habe folgendes gefunden:






Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk


----------



## trampelkraut (15. Mai 2017)

Ich kenne die Tabelle, das sind Durchschnittswerte. Ich hatte im Juli bei 34°C auch schon die doppelte Menge.


----------



## Optimist (15. Mai 2017)

Der Teichbauer der die Tabelle interpretiert hat sagt auch, dass ein kleinerer Teich mehr verdunstet. Lass es in den beiden Sommermonaten jeweils 2000 Liter sein bei ca. 800 Liter Niederschlag dann muss ich 2000l vorrätig halten um Wasser im Teich zu halten. Ich denke anständig bauen ist wichtiger als die Verdunstung. Aber ich bin natürlich gespannt, vom vielen lesen ist noch kein Teich dicht geworden...
Wegen Kapillarsperre...wie gestalte ich den Teichrand / Damm am besten? Und wie baue ich wenn ich mit einer teilweisen Austrockung rechne?


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo T

Bei Naturteichen mit Lehm hat mal hier jemand Beschreiben, dass durch das Absinken des Wasserstandes, der Rand austrocknet und porös wird und dann nicht mehr dicht ist, wenn der Wasserstand durch regen wieder steigt.
Und so trocken diese Teiche ohne kontinuierliche Nachspeisung mit der Zeit aus.

Von daher sollte das nicht unterschätzt werden! Wir haben auch festen Lehmboden und in der Nähe hat einer einen großen Naturteich nur damit gebaut, aber da geht die Dachentwässerung einer großen Halle rein und sorgt für genügend Nachschub.

Ansonsten ist dieser Bericht vielleicht für dich interessant, auch wenn der Ursprung komplett anders ist https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...alte-güllesilos-als-naturtränke-tümpel.42784/

Viel Erfolg,

Knut


----------



## mitch (18. Mai 2017)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist dieser Bericht vielleicht für dich interessant, auch wenn der Ursprung ...


Knut  

Hallo Torsten,
da ist mal was zu dem betonit: http://www.bentonit.de/produkte/bentonitmatten/


----------



## Optimist (18. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Hinweise Knut, genau da sehe ich auch am ehesten ein Problem. Vielleicht kennt jemand eine Lösung. Eine hätte ich, kommt gleich...
Zuerst mal der Teich:

 
Das Licht war nicht besonders, hoffe man kann es erkennen. Stand mit Gummistiefeln im Teich und habe senkrecht und im Böschungswinkel verdichtet, 3 Runden etwa. An der Wasserkante habe ich den Matsch mit den Gummistiefeln festgetreten und eine schöne Schüssel geformt.
Habe das ganze dann fast bis zur Kante des runden Bereichs aufgefüllt:

 
Das Bild sieht genau aus wie das nach dem auffüllen, ist aber 24 Stunden später. Würde das mal dicht nennen. Jetzt zur Lösung (die alleinen warscheinlich keine ist):

 

Zwei Tanks, ein Dodge Dakota, eine öffentliche Abfüllstation und 1000 Liter Wasser (hier noch nicht in den Tanks...

 

Ein langer Schlauch (1", je dicker je besser), voller Tank oben, leerer unten:

 

In der Eile keine Fundamente gemacht, also für den jetzt leeren Tank eins gebastelt, jetzt umfüllen, nächste Woche den anderen befestigen und gerade rücken, voila, 2000l zum nachfüllen (1000 schon in den Tanks).

 

Läuft, bleibt die Frage mit den Rissen...?


----------



## Optimist (20. Mai 2017)

50 Liter in 72 Stunden:

 

Damit kann ich gut leben, zudem war die Abdichtung frisch und müsste durch schwebenden Lehm und die weitere Verdichtung weiter oben eher besser werden.
Die Flachzone ist auch gegraben, der Damm angelegt, muss nur noch verdichten und dem Damm rundum höher machen:

 

Statt langer Erklärungen ein kurzes Video:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUHvRzt0QJY_


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2017)

Optimist schrieb:


> und dem Damm rundum höher machen:


Hallo Torsten,
das könnte dir bei den Rändern helfen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlauchwaage


----------



## Andre 69 (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo Torsten
Auch wenn es nicht das Thema ist ,
Sichere deinen Teich am Hang gegen Nährstoffeintrag ! 
Also eine "Folie" oder einen Graben ( Drainage ) auf der Hangseite vor der Trockenmauer !
So verhinderst du das dir Regen Erde in den Teich schwemmt !


----------



## Optimist (21. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> das könnte dir bei den Rändern helfen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlauchwaage



Ich steh auf dem Schlauch! Wie meinst du das?



Andre 69 schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten
> Auch wenn es nicht das Thema ist ,
> Sichere deinen Teich am Hang gegen Nährstoffeintrag !
> Also eine "Folie" oder einen Graben ( Drainage ) auf der Hangseite vor der Trockenmauer !
> So verhinderst du das dir Regen Erde in den Teich schwemmt !



Der ganze Bereich oberhalb des Teiches ist mit Swales (entspricht in der Hinsicht Drainagegräben) gegen Erosion gesichert, direkt oberhalb der Trockenmauer ist ein solcher (Graben + Hügel). Ich denke das sollte reichen. Auch hier ein Video, da kann mn das ganz gut sehen (ist ein bisschen länger, den Graben oberhalb vom Teich sieht man ab ca. 8;00):




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5c1XD7wuVMg&t=2s_


----------



## trampelkraut (21. Mai 2017)

Optimist schrieb:


> Ich steh auf dem Schlauch! Wie meinst du das?



Mitch meint bestimmt, mit einer Schlauchwaage könntest du den Uferwall millimetergenau aufbauen.


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Mai 2017)

Optimist schrieb:


> Swales


 OK ! kannte den Ausdruck so nicht !


----------



## Optimist (21. Mai 2017)

Versickerungsgraben nennen es manche auf deutsch, aber das trifft es nicht. Die lose aufgeschüttete Böschung und der Bereich darunter dienen als "Beet" für Bäume und Sträucher.
Habe die Sache mit der Schlauchwaage immer noch nicht gerafft...den Damm kann ich auch mit der Wasserwaage messen und millimetergenau muss der auch nicht...aber er muss viel höher!

 

Habe den einen Tank mit ca. 500l einlaufen lassen, nebenher neu verdichtet und meine Tochter den Lehm kneten lassen (Ganzkörpertechnik). Habe meine Schätzung überdacht und denke jetzt sind es 1000-1200 Liter, so 45cm tief. Mal sehen ob das so gut hält wie von gestern auf heute.

 

Kann jetzt die Tanks richtig hinstellen und testen wie viel Wasser sich so sammeln lässt...


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2017)

hier sind videos zur Schlauchwaage zu finden: https://www.qwant.com/?q=Schlauchwaage&t=videos

über größere Entfernungen ist damit das Ausnivellieren leichter zu handhaben als wie mit einer Wasserwaage


----------



## Optimist (28. Mai 2017)

Baue im Moment nicht weiter weil ich auf den nächsten Regen warte. Das Material ist zu hart und zu trocken im Moment. Teich hält das Wasser gut (nicht die komplette Menge vom letzten Foto), aber bei dem Wetter muss ich schon auffüllen damit er nicht weiter austrocknet.
Allerdings sind die ersten Besucher da und vielleicht nicht ganz unschuldig am Wasserverslust:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNUf_XF7QvM_


Wie man sehen kann habe ich den Mönch wieder eingebaut. Sobald der Boden mal gut durchfeuchtet ist mache ich den Damm höher. Befüllen und verdichten kann ich erst wenn ich genug Wasser gesammelt habe, aber ich rieche schon ein Gewitter...
Nutze die Zeit um die Umgebung zu gestalten damit man neben dem Teich sitzen kann:

  

Den Hügel habe ich abgeschnitten, einen deutlichen Graben für den Überlauf angelegt und die Weide in eine Vertiefung und etwas weiter vom Teich entfernt gesetzt. Den Hauf en im Hintergrund habe ich bereits (mit dem Astschneider, geht echt gut vorwärts) zu einem Viertel klein geschnitten und am Zaun verteilt.


----------



## Optimist (30. Mai 2017)

Nach dem Unwetter gestern ist der Teich samt Damm gut eingeweicht und ich kann ab Donnerstag weiter basteln. Da mein Brunnen ziemlich voll und mehr Regen auf dem Weg ist habe ich ein bisschen umgefüllt und folgendes bemerkt:
Der Brunnen liegt höher als der Teich. Wollte mit das zu Nutze machen und per Unterdruck laufen lassen. Mir hat die Pumpe zum ansaugen gefehlt und mit dem Mund oder untertauchen ging nicht (Verhältnisse relativ knapp, vor allem dicht am Brunnen), aber vorausgesetzt der Schlauch ist mal gefüllt müssten sich die Wasserstände doch ausgleichen, oder? Der Boden vom Brunnen liegt etwas tiefer als das geplante Niveau vom Teich. Plan: Einen Schlauch dauerhaft im Teich und im Brunnen liegen lassen, ein mal ansaugen und der Wasserstand im Teich müsste sich ausgleichen so lange genug Wasser im Brunnen ist. Der wiederum sollte nicht leer werden weil vorher der Teich voll ist. Realistisch? Muss mal genau nachmessen und ne Pumpe zum testen mitbringen...


----------



## Limnos (30. Mai 2017)

Ich würde von dem Projekt abraten: Gründe: bei der geringen Tiefe werden sich Wasserpflanzen bald über die gesamte Teichfläche ausgebreitet haben. Im lehmigem Grund sind sie ziemlich mühsam bei zu halten. Beim Ausgraben könnte man durch die Lehmschicht hindurchgelangen, wodurch, falls es darunter kiesig ist, der Teich schnell an Wasser verlieren wird. Der Wasserverlust wird auch dadurch, dass es keine Kapillarsperre gibt, an die Umgebung erfolgen. Viele Pflanzen verdunsten ebenfalls Wasser. Solche Teiche sind nur dann stabil, wenn sie bis unter die Grundwasserlinie reichen. Er wird höchsten ein Tümpel (meiste Zeit des Jahres mit Wasser) oder sogar nur eine Pfütze (geringere Zeit des Jahres wasserführend) sein können.Das sind zwar auch Biotope, in der gewiss bestimmte Pflanzen und Tiere sich wohlfühlen werden, die aber meist für das menschliche Auge nicht so viel hergeben. 

MfG,
Wolfgang


----------



## Kentucky (31. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich mal Einspruch erheben dürfte, nachdem ich auch gesehen habe, was Du so gepflanzt hast. Den Boden habe ich auch im Garten: Das ist kein Lehmboden. Das ist, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, Knollenmergelund weiter unten kommt Sandstein - weshalb Du wahrscheinlich auch nicht tiefer gegraben hast. Das geht nämlich nicht ohne schweres Gerät. Auf dieser Geologie wächst nicht viel gut - das Wenige aber dafür kräftig. Wasser hält das ausschließlich in den Regenperioden im Frühjahr bis Frühsommer - danach ist das Wasser weg, und alle Kaulquappen darin tot.


Grüße,

Kentucky


----------



## Kentucky (31. Mai 2017)

Der Boden hat aber auch Stärken, denn man kann tiefe, steilwandige Teiche hineinschnitzen, ohne Beton zu benötigen - das Ulmer Münster steht ja auch noch. Ohne Teichfolie geht es aber nicht.
Die natürliche Bepflanzung sind Arten, die saure bis sehr saure Böden vertragen: Heidelbeere, Riesensegge, Erika, __ Torfmoos... etc.

Und ich möchte dich fragen, wer um Himmels Willen, hat Dich auf die Idee gebracht Obstbäume mit 20 cm Abstand zu pflanzen? Selbst Deine normale Dichte ist weit unter dem, was ein gesunder Obstbaum zum Gedeihen braucht. Wurzeln von Rosengewächsen sind sich spinnefeind - sie töten sich gegenseitig.


----------



## Optimist (31. Mai 2017)

Internetforen sind schon geil, 3 Antworten aber keiner beantwortet meine Frage...so wie die Frage nach der Kapillarsperre auf Seite 1 . Aber eins nach dem anderen:



Limnos schrieb:


> Ich würde von dem Projekt abraten: Gründe: bei der geringen Tiefe ...



Von welcher Tiefe redest du? 80 cm ist die Tiefe der meisten Teiche in meinem Bekanntenkreis und fast überall die Untergrenze für einen solchen Teich. Nicht optimal, aber wie kommst du auf so ein vernichtendes Urteil?



Kentucky schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal Einspruch erheben dürfte, nachdem ich auch gesehen habe, was Du so gepflanzt hast. Den Boden habe ich auch im Garten: Das ist kein Lehmboden. Das ist, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, Knollenmergelund weiter unten kommt Sandstein - weshalb Du wahrscheinlich auch nicht tiefer gegraben hast



Was ich gepflanzt habe habe ich gepflanzt weil ich das essen möchte, verstehe die Argumentation an der Stelle nicht. Und wie kommst du auf knollenmergel?

Zitat: "Der Knollenmergel besteht aus _roten_, _rotbraunen_ oder _violetten Tonschichten". Rot ist mein Boden nicht und der Teich ist so weit dicht. Weiter gegraben habe ich nicht weil er in der Tiefe dicht war und ich keine Lust mehr hatte noch mehr Steine auszugraben..._



Kentucky schrieb:


> Und ich möchte dich fragen, wer um Himmels Willen, hat Dich auf die Idee gebracht Obstbäume mit 20 cm Abstand zu pflanzen? Selbst Deine normale Dichte ist weit unter dem, was ein gesunder Obstbaum zum Gedeihen braucht. Wurzeln von Rosengewächsen sind sich spinnefeind - sie töten sich gegenseitig.



Die Abstände sind klein, aber exakt so mit der Baumschule ausgemessen. Einige der Bäume sind Buschformen bzw. Halbstämme, da passen sogar zwischen die ausgewachsenen Bäume noch Wege. Keine Sorge, das passt schon. Die Doppelpflanzungen sind ebenfalls vom Baumlehrer abgesegnet, wo es mehr Sonne hat kann man so sogar 3 Bäume pflanzen. Zitat Baumlehrer: "Die wachsen wie 1 Baum". Macht man u. A. wenn man nicht warten will bis ein Baum mit mehreren Sorten veredelt ist.

Zurück zum Thema: Man kann an Lehmteichen eine Kapillarsperre einbauen, kann da wer was zu sagen? Und wie steht es mit der Idee des kommunizierenden Schlauches zur automatischen Befüllung?


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2017)

Optimist schrieb:


> Man kann an Lehmteichen eine Kapillarsperre einbauen, kann da wer was zu sagen?


ich würde mal NEIN sagen (dein Teich ist ja kein seperates Behältnis das vor dem leersaugen des umfelds geschützt werden muss )



Optimist schrieb:


> Und wie steht es mit der Idee des kommunizierenden Schlauches zur automatischen Befüllung?


wenn sich mit der zeit keine luftblasen absetzen geht es bis der teich trocken fällt, dann blubert die luft im schlauch wieder in den brunnen zurück. 




Optimist schrieb:


> Die Abstände sind klein, aber exakt so mit der Baumschule ausgemessen.


wie groß sind sie denn ?


----------



## Kentucky (31. Mai 2017)

Optimist schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du auf knollenmergel?



Weil ich auch auf dieser Geologie wohne und ich damit herumärgere  . Außerdem hast Du die Knollen ausgegraben und die Waldbäume haben den typischen Säbelwuchs, der von der Hangbewegung erzählt.

Bei meinem ersten Teichbau habe ich das zunächst ebenfalls probiert. Solange das unterirdische Wasser (Staunässe) noch hoch genug steht hat man den Eindruck es hält. Aber bei längeren Trockenphasen verschwindet das Wasser in tiefere Schichten.


----------



## Optimist (31. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> wie groß sind sie denn ?


Bei den Buschbäumen Kronenbreite plus 1m für Wege und zum Pflücken, bei den Halbstämmen Kronenbreite. Der einzige den ich relativ dicht gepackt habe ist die Esskastanie weil die Ihre maximale Größe erst erreicht wenn es vermutlich keine Rolle mehr spielt, da ist der Abstand Kronenbreite -1m. Habe nachträglich 1-2 Bäume (Kaki, __ Feige) eingefügt die dichter stehen, aber das soll ja auch ein Wald werden und keine Streuobstwiese...



Kentucky schrieb:


> Weil ich auch auf dieser Geologie wohne und ich damit herumärgere  . Außerdem hast Du die Knollen ausgegraben und die Waldbäume haben den typischen Säbelwuchs, der von der Hangbewegung erzählt.


Klingt plausibel, aber meine Erde ist unter der Krume gelb. Wie trocken muss das werden damit der Verlust wie drastisch wird? Muss in der nächsten Hitzephase mal den Verlust messen und zwischen Verdunstung und Versickerung unterscheiden, aber während der heißen Tage jetzt war der Verlust im Rahmen dessen was mir weiter oben als Verdunstung prognostiziert wurde.
Konnte nicht besonders viel über diesen Mergel finden, auch nicht wo es den gibt. Wo schlägst du dich denn damit rum?
Tonhaltiger Mergel klingt auch nicht so schlecht für den Teichbau...

EDIT: Hab mir Bilder von Säbelwuchs angeschaut, wo siehst du so was in meinem Garten?

Zu den Bläschen im Schlauch: So lange weder der Brunnen noch der Teich leer sind sollte der Schlauch gefüllt bleiben da durch das Niveau des Brunnenbodens immer Wasser im Brunnen bleiben sollte. Die Frage ist auch nicht ob das System besteht wenn ich ein Jahr nicht im Garten bin, soll nur halten wenn ich mal Urlaub mache. Vorher und nachher muss ich (im Sommer) vermutlich zusätzlich nachfüllen.


----------



## Kentucky (31. Mai 2017)

Optimist schrieb:


> Bei den Buschbäumen Kronenbreite plus 1m für Wege und zum Pflücken, bei den Halbstämmen Kronenbreite. Der einzige den ich relativ dicht gepackt habe ist die Esskastanie weil die Ihre maximale Größe erst erreicht wenn es vermutlich keine Rolle mehr spielt, da ist der Abstand Kronenbreite -1m. Habe nachträglich 1-2 Bäume (Kaki, __ Feige) eingefügt die dichter stehen, aber das soll ja auch ein Wald werden und keine Streuobstwiese...



Du hast 3x zwei Bäume auf jeweils 20 cm Abstand gepflanzt, um die ging es mir. Unter diesen Bäumen befinden sich zwei wuchtige Süßkirschensorten, die auch auf einer schwachen Unterlage eine 6 m Krone bekommen. Kirschen sind mittels einer Unterlage nur schwach zu bremsen. Zudem killen sich Rosengewächse gegenseitig. Ich weiß nicht, wer Dir gesagt hat, dass die zusammenwachsen, aber das habe ich noch nie gehört.




> Wie trocken muss das werden damit der Verlust wie drastisch wird?



Es muss nur einfach Sommer werden und der Grundwasserspiegel sinken. Ist der Boden erst mal trocken, nimmt er so schnell nicht wieder Wasser auf, weil er bretthart ist.



> Konnte nicht besonders viel über diesen Mergel finden, auch nicht wo es den gibt. Wo schlägst du dich denn damit rum?



Knollenmergel, nicht Mergel, ist der ganz große Spaß von Tübingen über Stuttgart bis zum Remstal, der Landwirten und Häuslesbauern die Köpfe zermartert 

http://www.geographie.uni-stuttgart.de/seminare/lehrpfad/geologie/Knollenmergel.htm

Zum Schutze Deiner Teichbewohner solltest Du an eine Folie denken.



> EDIT: Hab mir Bilder von Säbelwuchs angeschaut, wo siehst du so was in meinem Garten?



Nicht in Deinem Garten, im Wäldchen dahinter.


----------



## Optimist (31. Mai 2017)

Kentucky schrieb:


> Du hast 3x zwei Bäume auf jeweils 20 cm Abstand gepflanzt, um die ging es mir. Unter diesen Bäumen befinden sich zwei wuchtige Süßkirschensorten, die auch auf einer schwachen Unterlage eine 6 m Krone bekommen. Kirschen sind mittels einer Unterlage nur schwach zu bremsen. Zudem killen sich Rosengewächse gegenseitig. Ich weiß nicht, wer Dir gesagt hat, dass die zusammenwachsen, aber das habe ich noch nie gehört.



Also ich bin kein Fachmann und neu in der Materie, aber viele Obsterzeuger in den USA pflanzen Bäume mittlerweile so und empfohlen hat mir das ein Fachmann der einen großen Betrieb leitet und das sicher besser weis als ich (und vermutlich auch du). Das sich Gewächse gegenseitig "killen" höre ich zum ersten mal, die wildern halt im gleichen Raum (über und unter der Erde) und konkurrieren um die gleichen Nährstoffe und das Licht. Deshalb gibt es dann auch 2 halbe Bäume die sich zu einem ganzen ergänzen was du in der Natur überall beobachten kannst.
Ebenso muss ich der Baumschule vertrauen was den Wuchs der Bäume angeht. Falls wider erwarten ein riesiger Zwerg in meinem Garten auftaucht wird er geschnitten oder gefällt, aber ich bin mir doch relativ sicher dass mir der Rainer (mit dem ich zur Schule gegangen bin) da keinen Bullshit verkauft hat. Bei den Preisen für Wurzelnackte Bäume ist da auch der Anreiz eher gering..
Die Dichte der Bepflanzung ist Absicht und sicher unkonventionell, habe die auch schon Seitenweise in einem Permakultur-Forum diskutiert und bin sicher dass das passt.

Zu den dicht gepflanzten Bäumen:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lo3_u08CwdY&t=91s_




Kentucky schrieb:


> http://www.geographie.uni-stuttgart.de/seminare/lehrpfad/geologie/Knollenmergel.htm


 
Genau den Link habe ich gefunden und kann meine Scholle darin nicht erkennen. Versteh mich nicht falsch, falls du Recht hast ist das ein interessanter Hinweis, aber es passt m.E. nicht.



Kentucky schrieb:


> Nicht in Deinem Garten, im Wäldchen dahinter.


Kann da lediglich Robinien erkennen die nach dem Licht gewachsen sind. Am oberen Zaun stand bis November eine Reihe 15m hoher Nadelbäume (kerzengerade!) und wer konnte hat sich nach dem Licht gestreckt. Da steht m.E. kein Baum der schon schräg aus dem Boden kommt...

Zur Kapillarsperre: Wenn der Teich dicht ist ist er abgeschlossen. Dass das ohne Folie nie 100% sein wird ist schon klar, aber der Damm ist so verdichtet dass er sich nicht voll saugt (sonst würde er aufweichen) also ist doch die Situation ähnlich wie bei einem Folien- oder Betonteich: Es gibt Ränder an denen weiche, saugfähige Erde und Pflanzen Wasser aus dem Teich saugen könnten. Das will ich verhindern, allein mir fehlt die Folie. Wie macht man es denn bei einem Betonteich?
Und noch mal: Wenn es nicht geht kaufe ich eine Folie, aber der Versuch ist doch nicht strafbar, oder? Dafür hätte ich gern Hinweise.
Witzig dass die Diskussion zum Garten an sich abgedriftet ist, vielleicht sollte ich den Faden aus dem anderen Forum hier verlinken bevor wir die Diskussionen hier alle noch mal führen.

EDIT: Sorry, bin nebenher am Googlen weil das echt interessant ist. 
https://www.bgr.bund.de/DE/Themen/B...loads/BUEK3000.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=4
Tübingen, Stuttgart, Remstal liegen im Bereich 29, das ist der Knollenmergel, mein Garten liegt im Bereich 23, Lösslehm. Das passt besser zu meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2017)

Optimist schrieb:


> Es gibt Ränder an denen weiche, saugfähige Erde und Pflanzen Wasser aus dem Teich saugen könnten.


dann einfach dafür sorgen das auf/am Rand nix wächst, Wurzeln würden den verdichteten Rand "weich machen" und sich an dem gefundenen Wasser laben 

aber ohne Folie wirst du es nicht verhindern können das der Rand immer etwas feuchter ist und Wurzeln anlockt - das ist dann halt so.



Optimist schrieb:


> Wie macht man es denn bei einem Betonteich?


da sollte auch ein klar definierter Bereich sein, der nicht überwachsen wird und so über Wurzeln wieder das Wasser aus dem Teich saugt.


----------



## Optimist (31. Mai 2017)

Lässt man den Damm dann oben "nackt" oder kann der definierte Bereich auch innen am Damm liegen?


----------



## mitch (31. Mai 2017)

da sind mal Bilder dazu: https://www.qwant.com/?q=kapillarsperre&t=images



Optimist schrieb:


> Lässt man den Damm dann oben "nackt" oder kann der definierte Bereich auch innen am Damm liegen?





mitch schrieb:


> der nicht überwachsen wird


ob 1mm oder 1m breit (bei Folie/beton) - Hauptsache nicht überwachsen


----------



## Optimist (1. Juni 2017)

Habe die Idee mit der automatischen Wasserstandregelung mal kurz gefilmt:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkzSJVToICQ_


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juni 2017)

Wird nicht funktionieren.

Auch wenn du den Schlauch super leer von der Luft bekommst, wird es nicht so bleiben. 

Spätestens wenn das Wasser im Schlauch ruht, werden sich durch druckunterscheide, Temperatuschwankungen oder auf Grund sonstiger Reaktionen wieder kleine Luftbläschen im Schlauch bilden und an die höchste Stelle wandern.

Kauf dir die billigste Solarpumpe die den Höhenunterscheit aus dem Brunnen schafft. Den Rest kann das Wasser dann langsam durch den Schlauch in Schwerkraft sickern.


----------



## Optimist (4. Juni 2017)

Klingt plausibel. Was meinst du wie lange das funktioniert bevor zu viel Luft im Schlauch ist? Wenn es eine Woche lang läuft und ich es dann neu starten muss ist vollkommen ok. Mit Solarpumpe müsste ich einen Schalter/Schwimmer mit einbauen, da wirds gleich kompliziert. Und die billigste Solarpumpe klingt nicht so als könnte die zuverlässig 60-80 cm Höhenunterschied, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2017)

Optimist schrieb:


> Und die billigste Solarpumpe klingt nicht so als könnte die zuverlässig 60-80 cm Höhenunterschied, oder täusche ich mich da?


Also ich habe so ein 36 Euro Teil seit bestimmt 10 Jahren im Betrieb. Bis jetzt ohne Probleme. Die 40-60 cm schafft die kleine Pumpe bei richtiger Sonne. Wenn es bedeckt ist wird eben nicht gepumpt. Ich beriesel mein Teichwasser jetzt damit auf einem Lavagranulat in welchem Sumpfflanzen stehen, so zur Reinigung des Wassers. Zuvor hat die Pumpe aus einer eingegrabenen Wanne in einen Mortelkübel gepummt.....tippe jetzt mal, dass waren so 60cm Höhenunterschied. Wasserspiegel bis höchster Punkt des Schlauches (Pumphöhe immer vom Wasserspiegel, alles drunter ist egal)

Ich weiß nicht wie tief dein Brunnen ist. Sollten es mehr als 2 m sein dann brauchst du keine Schwimmerschaltung. Steckst die Pumpe unten auf den Grund in einen Sack den du aus einer groben Filtermatte geformst hast. Ausströmseite und Kabel oben mit einem Kabelbinder zu machen. Dann können keine harten Feinstteile in die Pumpe kommen. Diese dann ganz unten in den Brunnen. Wenn der Brunnen so 1,5 m abgesackt ist Schaft die Pumpe es nicht mehr das Wasser aus dem Brunnen zu pumpen und dreht im eigenen Saft ohne Schaden zu nehmen. Wenn das Brunnenwasser wieder ansteigt dann wird irgend wann wieder Wasser gefördert. Ein durchsichtiger Schlauch aus dem Aquarienbedarf hilft dir so was zu sehen.

Wenn das mit deinem Gefälle so passt, sollte der volle Schlauch den Brunnen ja auch nicht leer saugen können. Wenn du Angst hast das der Brunnen leer gesaugt wird oder die Pumpe mehr als die Brunnentiefe pumpt, dann kannst du mit einer heißen Nadel ein Loch in die Steigleitung im Brunnen machen. Dadurch kommt Luft in die Leitung, wenn der Wasserstand unter die Höhe des Loches fällt. Dann wird kein Wasser mehr angesaugt.

Sollte die Pumpe mehr als die maximale Brunnentiefe pumpen kannst du das Loch etwas größer machen oder mehre Löcher. Dann wird das Wasser in der Steigleitung da raus gedrückt und die Steighöhe nimmt ab.

Probier es aus und gib Rückmeldung.

Die Billigpumpen gibt es jetzt ja schon für 10 Euro habe ich gerade bei E-Bay gesehen. Fangen bei 45 cm max Steighöhe an und gehen über 70 cm, und gibt auch günstige mit 1,4 m......mit ein bisschen suchen solltest etwas passendes finden.


Die soll bis 1,2m schaffen
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Solar-Pumpe-...820869?hash=item2370c51a45:g:UG4AAOSw9NdXvCl1


----------



## Optimist (4. Juni 2017)

Klingt gut, bin misstrauisch weil ich schon viele Bewertungen zu diesen billigpumpen gelesen habe und wenige davon positiv waren. Teste Mal die Sache mit dem Schlauch, ansonsten teste ich so eine...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juni 2017)

Bei 20 Euro bin ich immer bereit Experimente zu machen. 

Wie gesagt. Habe die Billigpumpe mit einer Groben Filtermatte umwickelt und bis jetzt keine Probleme. Wenn das Wasser etwas spärlicher läuft dann wird die Matte mal sauber gemacht.....dieses Jahr noch nicht....


----------



## Optimist (8. Juni 2017)

Update: Fülle im Moment nicht nach und der Wasserstand sinkt. Außer dass der Teich nicht höher als 30 cm dicht ist ist das Problem vor allem Verdunstung; nicht unbedingt an der Wasseroberfläche sondern im Bereich darüber: Wenn der Lehm trocknet und rissig wird saugt er extrem viel Wasser aus dem Teich das natürlich auf der nackten Erde extrem schnell verdunstet. Sammle eine größere Menge Wasser und will die Abdichtung mit Lehmplatten verbessern die ich oben an der Hütte abstechen kann.
Damit trotzdem Leben in den Teich kommt habe ich __ Hornkraut und __ Krebsschere gekauft, bin gespannt ob die den (bisher leider nur) Tümpel mögen.
Momentaner Stand nachdem ich ein bisschen aufgeräumt habe:


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Juni 2017)

Optimist schrieb:


> Fülle im Moment nicht nach und der Wasserstand sinkt.


Ich würde die Solarpumpe probieren.


----------



## Optimist (10. Juni 2017)

Fülle nicht weil ich kein Wasser habe...muss sammeln und ein bisschen im Hinterkopf behalten dass ich auch 300m² Garten habe die vielleicht demnächst mal gewässert werden müssen. Nachfüllen ist erst mal Zukunftsmusik da ich nur Regenwasser im Garten habe und der Aktuelle Stand etwa 400l ist...da sind keine Experimente drin.

Habe dem Teich nun doch 2 Pflanzen gegönnt weil er ein grün und stinkig war:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzpyBGHbILk_


Habe heute ein bisschen umgebaut, bis das Video online ist dauerts aber ein bissl...aber ein paar Photos habe ich:

 
 

Musste den Schutthaufen neben dem Teich sieben weil ich den Platz brauche und meine Tochter die Steine. Vom Regen gestern war alles schön durchweicht so dass ich den Damm perfekt modellieren konnte. Ist mit der Hand geformt, mit den Füßen festgetreten und mit dem Stampfer verdichtet, sollte so schon halten. Dicht wird er natürlich erst wenn ich innen alles mit gutem Lehm auskleide. Sieht aber ziemlich gut aus.

Mindestens ein Molch taucht so alle 5 Minuten mal auf, habe ihn auf Video aber auch das dauert ein bissl. Für einen Schnappschuss ist er zu flinkt. Etwa 10-15 cm lang, mehr konnte ich nicht erkennen. Wie lange dauert es denn bis ein Teich durch Pflanzen ein bisschen klarer wird?


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Juni 2017)

Kommt auf die Menge an Pflanzen an und ob das Wasser häufig auf gewirbelt wird oder nicht.

Bei zwei Pflanzen......Jahre bis die Pflanzen mehr geworden sind. 

Aus welcher Ecke bist du den. Vielleicht kannst du bei einem aus der Nahe was abholen.


----------



## Optimist (11. Juni 2017)

Grob Stuttgart, aber der Teich ist mit den 2-6 Pflanzen (__ Hornkraut waren 2 große und 3 kleine) schon gut belegt da er immer noch Wasser verliert. Eine Wassernuss soll noch rein, wenn es nicht klar wird ist auch Wurst, der Molch wohnt ja nicht den ganzen Sommer da...


----------



## Optimist (11. Juni 2017)

Beinahe vergessen, das Video vom Damm. Gestern dachte ich noch der Teich hält das Wasser, ein bisschen ist bei der Hitze aber leider verloren gegangen:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gn4dZhWVF7M_


----------



## Optimist (19. Juni 2017)

Habe endlich den größten Teil des Steinhaufens beseitigt und dementsprechend wieder Platz zum arbeiten. Leider ist alles ziemlich trocken so dass ich den Damm nicht weiter verdichten konnte. Damit das lose Material nicht zu beiden Seiten runter rollt habe ich an der Außenseite gute Erde (die Krume vom Hang der noch weg muss) angehäuft und mit Stöckchen die geplante Dammhöhe markiert
 
Wenn es mal regnet kann ich den Schutt verdichten, ganz oben kommt dann wieder besserer Lehm drauf.
Ich war so motiviert und habe angefangen das Plateau für die Trockenmauer auf die richtige Höhe zu bringen. Das Material habe ich gleich gesiebt und großzügig im Teich verteilt. Material dass ins Wasser geraten ist habe ich nachdem es gut durchgeweicht war mit der Hacke ausgebaggert und direkt oberhalb der Wasserkante zum abdichten benutzt. Das rotbraune Material muss ich ebenfalls verdichten wenn es feucht genug ist
 
 
So wie ich das sehe habe ich jetzt doch genug Material, leider hat das Kompostsieb aufgegeben und muss renoviert werden. Ist eh zu heiß zum arbeiten diese Woche...und das Wasser geht mir auch aus wenn es nicht mal regnet.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2017)

Was ist mit deinem Brunnen ?


----------



## Optimist (20. Juni 2017)

Der "Brunnen" ist eine in den Boden eingelassene Regentonne aus Stein, kein richtiger Brunnen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Juni 2017)

Optimist schrieb:


> Der "Brunnen" ist eine in den Boden eingelassene Regentonne aus Stein, kein richtiger Brunnen.


Na, dann musst du tiefer buddeln bis Wasser kommt.


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2017)

Hallo Torsten,
wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage ansehe  würde ich an deiner Stelle doch mal über eine Folie nachdenken - der Lehm alleine wird es wohl nicht schaffen eine gewisse Wassermenge im Teich zu halten, eigentlich schade wenn der Teich dann trocken fällt.

Aber letztendlich ist es deine Entscheidung - dein Teich.


----------



## Kentucky (21. Juni 2017)

Wie ich schon sagte: Unmöglich bei der Geologie. Solange reichlich Niederschläge kommen, sieht es erst mal gut aus. Im Hochsommer ist dann leider Schluss - und Hochsommer kann es im Wilden Süden sehr lange sein  - meine Wasseruhr im Garten erzählt bereits jetzt Geschichten.

Grüße,

Tanja


----------



## Optimist (21. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> Hallo Torsten,
> wenn ich mir den Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage ansehe  würde ich an deiner Stelle doch mal über eine Folie nachdenken


Was hat das Wetter mit der Folie zu tun? Schützt die vor Verdunstung?



Kentucky schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte: Unmöglich bei der Geologie.


Von welcher Geologie redest du? Und warum unmöglich? Ich dichte den Teich mit Lehm ab. Dann kann ich noch mal messen wie viel mehr als die Verdunstung er verliert (Eimer im Wasser!). Und wenn es dann nicht funktioniert kann ich über Alternativen nachdenken.
Die Wasserfläche ist so etwa 2m². Im Juni können wir sicher von 100l Verdunstung pro m² und Monat ausgehen und mit etwa 50 Liter pro Woche könnte ich den Wasserstand etwa halten. Ich habe noch sicher 1m³ Lehmigen Aushub der eh bewegt werden muss.
Ich habe den Hinweis vernommen, aber die Argumente sind aus der Luft gegriffen. Und ich will es versuchen. Also bitte versucht nicht ständig mir eine Folie zu verkaufen, mir geht es um etwas ganz anderes als ein Loch mit einer Folie.
Und wenn der Teich nochmal austrocknet bevor ich ihn füllen kann ist es eben so. Nachfüllen müsste ich auch mit Folie (jede Menge sogar, siehe Verdunstung auf Seite 2 oder 3). Da ich kein Wasser habe kann ich das nicht und da ändert auch keine Folie was dran. und nur mit einer Folie ist es auch nicht getan.


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2017)

Optimist schrieb:


> Was hat das Wetter mit der Folie zu tun? Schützt die vor Verdunstung?


das nicht, aber vor dem Versickern.



Optimist schrieb:


> Also bitte versucht nicht ständig mir eine Folie zu verkaufen, mir geht es um etwas ganz anderes als ein Loch mit einer Folie.


war ja nur ein Vorschlag den du ja nicht beachten musst.



Optimist schrieb:


> Und wenn der Teich nochmal austrocknet bevor ich ihn füllen kann ist es eben so.


dann ist dein Stillgewässer ja ein Tümpel, die können mehrmals im Jahr austrocknen was ja ok ist, Teiche normal nicht.


----------



## Optimist (22. Juni 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> dann ist dein Stillgewässer ja ein Tümpel, die können mehrmals im Jahr austrocknen was ja ok ist, Teiche normal nicht.



Vielleicht muss ich mein Vorhaben noch mal Beschreiben um diese Diskussion nicht alle paar Beiträge zu haben:
Ich will einen Naturgarten haben in dem möglichst wenig oder nichts von außen kommt. Dünger nur aus im Garten gewachsenem (ursprünglich gepflanztem, klar muss ich irgendwo anfangen), kein Benzin für Rasenmäher u.Ä., keine Sachen aus Plastik (kochen Kaffee mit einem richtigen Wasserkessel, mahlen mit einer Holzmühle...). Das selbe gilt für den Teich (Tümpel): Keine Folie, keine Pumpe, kein Filter,...20€ für eine Solarpumpe sind mir Wurst, mich stört der Elektroschrott der übrig bleibt.
Natürlich hat das Nachteile. Rückenschmerzen, manche Sachen dauern ewig, sind teuer oder funktionieren eben nicht (Häcksler wäre super, aber ohne Strom oder Benzin is nicht, Solaranlage finde ich im Moment noch übertrieben). Manchmal muss ich auch Kompromisse machen (aufgrund der Entfernung mit dem Auto hin fahren braucht auch Benzin, Wasser mit dem Dodge holen auch!).
Wenn jetzt statt Teich nur ein Tümpel geht dann ist es so. Wahrscheinlich würde ich eher in der Lehmgrube Lehm holen als eine Folie. Und wenn das gar nicht funktioniert habe ich halt keinen Teich und versuche rund um das Loch Bananen zu pflanzen. Manchmal ist der Weg das Ziel.

Und zuletzt: Kaufen ist für die wenigsten Probleme tatsächlich eine gute Lösung!

Gruß

T


----------



## mitch (22. Juni 2017)

Optimist schrieb:


> Vielleicht muss ich mein Vorhaben noch mal Beschreiben um diese Diskussion nicht alle paar Beiträge zu haben:


nun ist es für mich ersichtlich in welche Richtung du willst - find ich gut das du das machst - und wenn es dauert dann ist das halt so mit allen auf und ab´s.


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2017)

Also - ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, vielleicht war der Link schon mal genannt worden, aber ich habe vor Jahren mal etwas gelesen, was in der Art diesem Artikel hier entspricht. Wichtig ist für mich die Aussage "die Lehmschicht sollte mindestens 30 cm dick sein".


----------



## Optimist (23. Juni 2017)

Habe auch lang gegoogelt bevor ich angefangen habe zu graben. Bin mir nicht gaz sicher, aber dort steht nichts von verdichten. Schätze die Seite redet über die glücklichen die so lehmigen Boden haben dass sie nur graben müssen.
Ich hoffe, und im Moment sieht es auch so aus, dass es bei Lehmhaltigem Boden reicht wenn man eine gewisse Schicht verdichtet. Deshalb habe ich Steine entfernt, verdichtet und trage jetzt Material auf. Auf 30 cm werde ich nicht kommen, aber ich denke das wird so funktionieren. Am Ende muss ich vielleicht doch eine Maschine leihen und die verdichten (je nach Modell) bis zu 50cm Tiefe.
In dem Artikel dichten Sie auch zu wenig lehmigen Boden mit Tonziegeln ab, da nehmen die nur 1 Schicht...


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2017)

Alsoooo - ich erinnere mich wage an Fotos in dem Buch, wo Tonplatten von ca. 10 cm Dicke dachziegelartig übereinander gelegt wurden und dann mit einem Rüttler bearbeitet. Da war aber noch irgend ein weißes Pulver im Spiel, ich weiß nur nicht mehr, wie das hieß. Ich werde am Wochenende mal schauen, ob ich das Buch noch habe, ich befürchte aber eher nein.


----------



## Optimist (23. Juni 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Alsoooo - ich erinnere mich wage an Fotos in dem Buch, wo Tonplatten von ca. 10 cm Dicke dachziegelartig übereinander gelegt wurden und dann mit einem Rüttler bearbeitet. Da war aber noch irgend ein weißes Pulver im Spiel, ich weiß nur nicht mehr, wie das hieß. Ich werde am Wochenende mal schauen, ob ich das Buch noch habe, ich befürchte aber eher nein.


Bentonit?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.DD (24. Juni 2017)

was ich aber nicht verstehe.... wieso will man versuchen einen teich zu bauen der von lehm abgedichdet werden soll... man aber keinen lehm hat?
du hast bissel lehm in erde aber damit wird das niemals "dicht"


----------



## Optimist (24. Juni 2017)

Mr.DD schrieb:


> was ich aber nicht verstehe.... wieso will man versuchen einen teich zu bauen der von lehm abgedichdet werden soll... man aber keinen lehm hat?
> du hast bissel lehm in erde aber damit wird das niemals "dicht"


Das ist deine Meinung, ich habe dazu eine andere. Und warum ich es mache: Weil ich den Teich mit Material aus dem Garten bauen will und nach allem was ich rausfinden konnte das mit meinem Material funktionieren müsste und bisher auch gut funktioniert. Man braucht keinen reinen oder hochprozentigen Lehm, Leute die schon viele Teiche gebaut haben sprechen von 10-15% Lehm als völlig ausreichend.
Was ich nicht verstehe: Was haben hier alle gegen Lehmteiche? Hat jeder schon einen versucht und ist gescheitert? Ich habe den Eindruck dass sich hier die meisten einen Teich ohne Folie nicht vorstellen können oder wollen. Warum ist das so?


----------



## Mr.DD (24. Juni 2017)

für amphibien ok aber wenn fische ins spiel kommen gehts meiner meinung nach ohne folie nicht alleine wegen der sicherheit.


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2017)

wie heißt der Thread?
Naturteich _*ohne *_Technik , Folie_* und Fische *_


----------



## Optimist (24. Juni 2017)

Danke Troll, genau das habe ich mir auch schon ein paar mal gedacht ^^

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 6P mit Tapatalk


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2017)

troll20 schrieb:


> wie heißt der Thread?
> Naturteich _*ohne *_Technik , Folie_* und Fische *_


Falsch - der Fred heißt "Naturteich ohne Technik, Folie ODER Fische" *duckundwech*


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2017)

Hatte ich gesehen war aber wie Männer so sind zu Faul es nochmal zu ändern 
So und nu Schluss mit Spam


----------



## Mr.DD (24. Juni 2017)

die überschrift habe ich schon gelesen danke... habe ihm ja nicht unterstellt er will fische rein setzten es war eine allgemeine aussage zu lehmteich und fische.
mir wäre so ein schlammloch nix^^ aber bin gespannt, ob es irgendwann "funktioniert"


----------



## Optimist (25. Juni 2017)

Ich auch, obwohl es im Moment nicht so toll ausschaut. Wie gesagt, Wassermanagement muss passen wenn man keinen Zufluss hat:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3BZfi1dffE_


----------



## Optimist (29. Juni 2017)

Wie erwartet war der Teich am Sonntag "trocken":

 

Da wären ein paar cm übrig gewesen, aber ich habe den Schlamm der den Tiefbereich dicht gehalten hat großzügig verteilt. Gestern hatte ich einen vollen "Brunnen" und habe ca. 400l eingefüllt (zu etwa 100 die vom Regen im Teich gelandet sind). Da es die ganze Nacht geregnet hat werde ich wohl heute nicht feststellen können ob es hält, aber immerhin kann ich weiter arbeiten. Video vom Neuanfang:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhCy807681o

Und ein Bild vom "Brunnen"

  

Er besteht aus 3 dieser Betonringe und einem Boden, ist also ein geschlossenes Gefäß mit Zulauf vom Dach..._


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Juni 2017)

Was passiert, wenn dein Regentank überläuft. Läuft das Wasser in Freigefälle zum Teich ?
Wenn nicht würde ich vielleicht noch einen Ring aufsetzen und dann diesen Anbohren. Da eine PVC Leitung oder eine PE Leitung einmauern (Brunnenmörtel Wipolit oder ähnlichen nutzen oder gleich eine Dolmardichtung) Du kannst auch einen Brunnenring bestellen wo schon eine PVC Muffe drinne ist oder eine Bohrung.....kostet dann aber ein paar Euro....ist aber besser wenn du nicht passend Bohren kannst und dann im Freigefälle zum Teich. Dann verschwendest du kein Wasser, wenn es am Brunnen überläuft.


----------



## Optimist (29. Juni 2017)

Der oberste Ring ist angebort, der Graben in dem der Schlauch liegt geht bis zum Teich abwärts. Müsste den allerdings befestigen, so wie er (als Swale) angelegt ist versickern da 1000 Liter bevor 1 Tropfen am Teich ankommt. Bin noch am überlegen ob und wie ich das mit dem Überlauf mache. Ring mit Anschluß muss ich mal suchen, das wäre perfekt!


----------



## Optimist (30. Juni 2017)

Sieht gut aus für die Abdichtung des Tiefbereichs:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzknwvlm6DI_


So weit habe ich ihn gefüllt:

  

Und 24 Stunden später sah er ohne Regen oder nachfüllen so aus:

 

Ich würde sagen das ist dicht bis knapp unter den losen Hang. Werde mal 2-3 Tage am Stück Bilder einstellen und beobachten.
Weiter abdichten mache ich genau so wie im Tiefbereich auch: Ich stampfe eine Ebene weiter oben fein gesiebtes Material gut fest, schneide Platten daraus und dichte damit nach und nach von unten nach oben.


----------



## Optimist (8. Juli 2017)

Update: Die erste Ladung Wasser hat rapide abgenommen, was ich nachgefüllt (und noch mal ein bisschen bearbeitet habe) hat jetzt eine Woche lang mit wenig Verlust gehalten. Ich war faul, aber mein Bruder wollte unbedingt Donnerstag und Freitag in der Hitze arbeiten und wir sind natürlich ziemlich voran gekommen:

 

Den gesiebten Aushub (Kompostsieb) habe ich größtenteils direkt auf den Damm gepackt weil Ben zu schnell geschaufelt hat...am Ende haben wir einen Teil durch das Erdsieb gelassen (6mm) und siehe da: ein feuchtes Stück lässt sich fast beliebig dünn rollen und dann noch ohne zu brechen verbiegen! Der Lehmgehalt reicht dicke.

Habe dann heute so gut es ging das steinige Material (auch vom Damm/Teichboden) gesammelt, gesiebt und neu verteilt:

 

Mangels Feuchtigkeit konnte ich es nicht flächig verdichten, aber im "Obersee" hat meine Tochter das mal übernommen. Sobald es mal vom Regen richtig durchgeweicht ist kann ich die Schicht befestigen und nach und nach den Aushub vom Hang in den Teich und auf den Damm packen.

Die Ebene für die Trockenmauer hat beinahe schon die richtige Höhe, da muss halt noch 20-30 cm vom Hang weg für die Hintermauer.

Ein ambitioniertes Projekt hat am Anfang mal wer geschrieben. Stimmt!


----------



## Optimist (13. Juli 2017)

So sieht das im Moment aus:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fvp-siN5pI_


Video ist von Montag, seit dem hat es öfter geregnet, bin gespannt wie ich den Teich am Samstag vor finde...


----------



## Optimist (18. Juli 2017)

Dicht! Absolut dicht! Seit einer Woche (seit ich ihn aufgefüllt habe) so gut wie kein Verlust, vielleicht 1cm an Höhe. Leider ist jetzt alles wieder trocken, aber so wird er dicht:
Gut gesiebtes Material dass den Bleistifttest bestanden hat etwa 5-10 cm dick, einigermaßen verdichten, dann Schaafe simulieren; ich habe einen 90′ gebogenen Ast genommen und viele kleine Löcher in den feuchten Lehm geklopft. Anschließend nochmal plattklopfen, Wasser drauf und gut. Bei schlechtem Untergrund (quasi bei importiertem Lehm oder Ton) muss die Schicht sicher dicker sein.
Der Rand oberhalb des Wasserspiegels bleibt bisher ausreichend feucht um nicht zu reißen ohne den Teich dabei leer zu saugen. Bild ist schon ein paar Tage alt, aber genau so sieht er aus:

 

Wassertiefe 35-40cm, Durchmesser so 2m, so 500-600l. Der Dodge hat immer noch keinen Motor weil ein Pleuel fehlt und die restlichen Ersatzteile in USA rumliegen, ich muss also auf Regen warten und kann bei jedem vollen Brunnen so 300-400 Liter reinlassen. Da der Tiefbereich voll ist macht das an der Höhe immer nur relativ wenig aus und zieht sich, aber mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen...


----------



## Optimist (13. Aug. 2017)

Zwischenstand von Anfang August, der Tiefbereich ist dicht, die Ebene für die Mauer ist fast eben:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJkFu1SbBAQ&t=2s_


Mein Bruder hatte eine neue Idee zur Abdichtung: Zuerst den Lehmigen Aushub feucht machen und dann den Teichboden modellieren

 

Sammle grad Wasser, der Dodge sollte im August noch fertig werden, dichten jetzt nach und nach ab. Läuft!


----------



## Optimist (3. Okt. 2017)

Laange nichts gemeldet, vor allem aus einem Grund: Baupause! Nach dem letzten Stand ist im Tiefbereich der Lehm gebröckelt und der Teich war von heute auf morgen beinahe leer. Der Boden war/ist nach wie vor dicht, aber die steilen Bereiche sind einfach zu steil.
Habe neben der Hütte tatsächlich reinen Lehm gefunden (meine kleine Tochter konnte den Bleistifttest erfolgreich durchführen...) und noch mal versucht abzudichten, aber das hält so nicht. 
Neuer Plan: Die Form des Teiches muss angepasst werden, die Steigung muss in alle Richtungen flacher werden. an sich kein Problem, aber da ist zu viel Wasser im Teich (sic!) und der Herbst würde mich zu sehr mit Laub beschäftigen. Ich muss also warten bis kein Laub mehr fällt. Dann mache ich vermutlich zuerst die Trockenmauer da mir das herumliegende Geröll auf den Keks geht und da im Frühjahr wieder Gras wachsen soll. Wenn ich dann Platz für Aushub etc. habe muss ich den flachen und den Tiefbereich so anpassen dass ich keine Gefälle über 30′ habe. Wahrscheinlich wird der Teich dann  nicht mehr so tief sein, aber so ist es dann halt. Vermutlich bietet sich dann doch ein Rüttler an um alles gut zu verdichten und dann schauen wir mal. Vielleicht bin ich dieses Jahr rechtzeitig um ein paar __ Frösche zu begeistern...
Bilder gibt es keine, da hat sich nichts verändert. Eine Videoserie habe ich zwar gedreht, aber einen 7-tägigen Misserfolg in einem 10 Minuten Video ohne große Highlights kann ich euch gern ersparen. Wenn jemandem langweilig ist kann ich ersatzweise ein 10-minütiges Video einstellen in dem ein Molch 2 mal kurz auftaucht .

Keine Sorge, das wird...aber gut Ding will Weile haben...


----------



## Limnos (3. Okt. 2017)

Ich denke nicht, dass es als reiner Regenwasserteich auf die Dauer was wird. Es ist ja nicht nur der Verdunstungsverlust, sondern auch die Kapillarwirkung der Ränder, die umso größer ist, je feiner die Kapillaren sind. Die Steilheit der Wände hat übrigens keine Wirkung auf den Wasserverlust, höchstens ihr Material. Lehmschichten können nur das Versickern verzögern, aber niemals aufhalten. In der Natur nennt man solche temporäre Gewässer Pfützen oder Tümpel , je nach dem ob sie mehr Zeit im Jahr trocken oder wassergefüllt sind. Sie sind durchaus auch Biotope, da es viele Tiere gibt, die das Wasser nur für eine gewisse Zeit ihrer Entwicklung brauchen. Auch Pflanzen, die daran angepasst sind, gibt es. Nur ist es nicht das, was man sich unter einem Gartenteich vorstellt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Optimist (3. Okt. 2017)

Den Wasserverlust kann ich ausgleichen solange es nur wenig Versickerung und Verdunstung ist.  Habe mich aufs Nachfüllen schon eingestellt. Das Problem mit den steilen Wänden ist auch nicht Versickerung, es ist einfach ungeschickt zu verdichten und das feuchte Material scheint abzurutschen. 
Wie erwähnt, ein Biotop mit Blättern drin das stark im Wasserstand schwankt ist vollkommen in Ordnung, halbwegs dicht und stabil sollte es dafür aber auch sein. Vielleicht bin ich auch auf dem Holzweg, aber das Material ist gut, er hat auch schon mal 3 Monate dicht gehalten und ich habe eine Fehlerursache die ich beheben kann. Mal schauen.
Danke fürs Feedback!


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Okt. 2017)

Wolfgang, bei dem was dieses Jahr an Regen runter gekommen ist glaub ich auch nicht mehr daran.


----------



## Optimist (3. Okt. 2017)

Hier ging es im zweiten Halbjahr, da war der Regen zum Teil überdurchschnittlich. Nur von Januar bis Juni war es ziemlich trocken. Habe die Kapazität auf knapp über 3000l erhöht und muss nur sporadisch gießen, das sollte reichen um den Teich am Leben zu halten..


----------



## Optimist (19. Juli 2020)

Long time no see...
Es hat sich viel getan und wir haben einen Teich! Zunächst ein paar Bilder:
  
So sieht der Teich ohne mein zutun aus. Er hält zwischen 800 und 1200 Liter Wasser und füllt sich bei Regen ganz gut nach. Die Ränder trocknen natürlich aus und werden rissig, allerdings ist der Lehm so dick, dass die sich auch wieder schließen. Das Wasser hält seit der letzten Bearbeitung im September und es wohnen __ Molche und Kaulquappen bzw. __ Frösche drin, An Pflanzen habe ich __ Krebsschere, __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und eine Seerose eingesetzt, die ersten wild gewachsenen Pflanzen tauchen im Moment auf.

  
Wie man sieht habe ich viel bearbeitet seit ich das letzte mal berichtet habe, an drei Seiten ist ein massiver Damm aufgebaut worden (der tief im Boden verankert ist), zudem wurde der Teichboden fast 50cm tief von Steinen befreit und von einer anderen Stelle im Garten sehr guter Lehm zum Bau verwendet.

  
Noch ein Blickwinkel: Die Steigung ist rundum ca. 30°, unter dem Sumpfbereich ist der Teich bis auf den kleinen Absatz auf dem die Mauer steht genau so gebaut wie rundum.

Der Teich hat auch schon mehr Wasser gehalten, aber nach einem weiteren trockenen Frühjahr fehlt mir einfach die Menge an Wasser um die Abdichtung weiter voran zu treiben. Zunächst bleibt der Teich erst mal so.

Wenn ich den Teich bei diesem Stand weiter fülle, verliert er ab einer gewissen Höhe das Wasser relativ schnell: Entweder habe ich die Abdichtung unter dem Sumpfbereich nicht so ordentlich gemacht wie an den anderen Flanken (gut möglich), oder der rissige Lehm und die schlechte Abgrenzung (Kapillarsperre) saugt mir ab einem bestimmten Wasserstand das Wasser aus dem Teich. Einen guten Anhaltspunkt dafür habe ich nicht, es ist nirgends besonders feucht, etc.

Ideen: Ich werde vermutlich den Sumpfbereich noch mal abtragen und darunter besser dichten, es ist schon auffällig dass das Wasser genau bis zu der Höhe hält ab der es unter den Sumpf überläuft. Auch in den freien Bereichen könnte ich noch mehr Lehm auftragen bzw. mit einer Maschine verdichten (falls es eine passende gibt!). Allerdings vermute ich, dass es am Ende an der Kapillarsperre liegt und leider kann ich dazu nur wenig finden. 

Bin dankbar für Feedback und Ideen, aber so weit auch schon ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis; Außer dass ich ein bisschen größer geplant hatte. Wie würdet ihr an der Stelle weiter machen?

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## troll20 (19. Juli 2020)

Torsten, ich finde das was du bisher geschafft hast sehr gut. Und nur aus seinen Fehlern lernt man. Von daher bitte nicht aufgeben. 
Und auch unbedingt weiter berichten, denn nur so können wir alle dazu lernen. 

Danke


----------

